# How to change BBC1 and ITV1 channel ?



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

My TiVo has got confused. It thinks I'm in the west country (BBC1WEST and ITV1MER) but the postcode I entered should have resulted in BBC1NE and ITV1TYN. Is there a way I can change it? I'd rather not go through a guided setup again (a) because I'd enter the same data anyway and (2) because it's a pain.

I guess I could just live with it, knowing that it *thinks* it's getting those channels but Sky is giving me the correct channels. One day though there'll be a listing that's only in my correct region and I won't be able to record it.

When I entered the postcode (where A = a letter and n = a number) it came up with AAn pre-entered. Did I do the wrong thing to put in the FULL postcode in the form AAn nAA ?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Can you tell me the post code you entered?


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Trying guided setup again, this time without my FULL postcode and instead just the prefix (first half of it) as per this doc:

http://www.tivo.co.uk/3.1.asp#12 ( "Select your postcode prefix" it says)...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

As long as the space was in there - it should matter.

If you tell me your postcode I can check it is correctly set.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

ozsat said:


> As long as the space was in there - it should matter.
> 
> If you tell me your postcode I can check it is correctly set.


Sent postcode via PM 

edit: repeated guided setup with only prefix part of postcode, made no difference.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Which platform have you selected?

Are both the aerial channels and you selected platform wrong?

The options I got for the provided postcode are:
NTL Teeside
Freeview - Yorkshire/Tyne Tees
Freeview - Tyne Tees


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

As you are using Sky - you have to go into 'Channels I Receive' and deselect/select the correct regions.

On Sky - all the regions are there and you have to select the correct ones.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

ozsat said:


> As you are using Sky - you have to go into 'Channels I Receive' and deselect/select the correct regions.
> 
> On Sky - all the regions are there and you have to select the correct ones.


Thanks ozsat, but I'd already done that. I've attached a short video. It shows the channel preferences (channels I receive), note the AER channels are correct so I've entered the right postcode during guided setup. Note the deselected sky regions. I then went into the browse by channel and entered the channel number 103, note how it came up with ITV1MER. I then pressed the Chan Down button and it changed to ITV1TYN. I did the same with 101, it came up BBC1WEST, I pressed chan down and it flipped to BBC1NE.

Here's the video, it's a 3MB .wmv file.

http://s55.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0M703VFMJ9I382KC1I69MQYKQD


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

That is a known bug - if you scroll it works.

If you type in a channel number - it takes the first in your channels list - even if you have not selected it.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

ozsat said:


> That is a known bug - if you scroll it works. If you type in a channel number - it takes the first in your channels list - even if you have not selected it.


Fair enough


----------

